# how do I get this ugly ring off my finish



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

:thumbdown: any shots??

Been there for a short while.


----------



## Scott7975 (Jan 22, 2008)

finegrit sandpaper and restain?


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

ummmmmmmmmmmm.. This is my grandfather's stuff.

I reckon this piece is in the area of 30 years old.

If I choose to resand then stain then i would have to re-stain the whole thing as I don't know what stain my grandpa used.

I never ever thought of changing my grandfather's stuff.

But I'm sure he would prefer I get this ugly circle off, thou.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

What made the circle and what finish is on the piece?


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

Not really sure, I know it's food based ring coming off a cup or something.

the finish??? I haven't a clue. Never asked my dad or grandfather.

could be anything from miniwax to poly - ?

My Gallery has another angle pic of this table


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

You are going to be pretty safe with trying naptha (lighter fluid) or mineral spirits to try and get the ring off. Make sure you rub with the grain. 
I would then go on to Goof-Off but would try it in an inconspicuous spot first. That stuff is pretty amazing.
Can you feel the ring with your finger...is it raised?


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Do you have any denatured alcohol and lacquer thinner?


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

all 3 ? the answer is no.

Goof-Off, what's that?

I've seen Goop but not Goof-Off.


----------



## Woodenpecker (Jan 4, 2008)

Someone told me one time to try an iron with a thin cloth under it to lift stains out? I never tried it.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

I may do that first!


----------



## TomD (Dec 3, 2007)

Lacquer thinner will remove the finish.

Tom


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

The rings black appearance may mean that a fungus has grown there in the past-- perhaps feeding on drink residue. A very week bleach soln would be the answer in that case. But try on very small area first.

We are just in process of having our dining room table completely refinished ($400) to remove surface rings etc.
johnep


----------



## Buffalo Bilious (Aug 20, 2007)

You might consider going to the auto parts store and getting a can of polishing compound. Just go very lightly with it, taking off a little at a time, and then buff off the residue.

I'd suggest finding a bottle of Macguires No.2 Fine Cut Cleaner. That oughta do the trick, if the ring hasn't sunk too far down into the wood.

Good luck!


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea. Using metal polish was also suggested for removing rings on highly polished furniture.
johnep


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

Great fellas - plenty of different points!


----------



## TomD (Dec 3, 2007)

johnep said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Using metal polish was also suggested for removing rings on highly polished furniture.
> johnep


I've used Flitz metal polish on a few guitars. Great for fine scratches.

Tom


----------



## Dave B (Jan 26, 2008)

Try some 600 sand paper and lightly sand a small section and see if it starts to come off. It may just be in the top layer and not actually in the wood grain. I have had similar stains and had good luck getting them off.


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

I know this is gonna sound strange but, I've seen my mother remove rings from her furniture with mayo........put a little dab on a soft cloth and rub it it and the wipe off. I would try it first in a hidden spot just to be safe.


----------



## BlockHead (Dec 28, 2007)

I've seen white rings removed using tooth paste as a rubbing compound.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

ok guys...

due to my toddler's deal with markers [yes she put marks on my table [the one with the black circle on it]!
*THIS MADE ME GET OFF MY CAN*

I've tried water first - only the top layer of marker came off.
Then I tried toothpaste [on the black circle too] - no go.

Then I tried baking soda..... that works [w/some water].

The marker came off [thank god]

The black ring seems muted or dulled. It is still there, however. The ring now less color, has some sort of shadow to it on the outer edges.

Now the finish is also dull. I've tapped some baby oil in for ...now.

I will try the other suggestions and post the results.


----------



## Hoosier (Dec 13, 2007)

I like Rob's idea with the Goof off. I work as a maint. super. at a health care facility and we use a ton of it. It removes alot of different things. I would do as he said and try it in a area not seen first. You can get it at Lowes.


----------



## KJWoodworking (Feb 15, 2008)

> ok guys...
> 
> due to my toddler's deal with markers [yes she put marks on my table [the one with the black circle on it]!
> *THIS MADE ME GET OFF MY CAN*
> ...


If you aren't happy with the results strip it with a good finish remover, re stain it(easier than you think), and maybe use a satin polyurethane to make it drinking glass compatible. Take your time do a good job and your grandfather would be proud.

I eat off a Mahogany table that was my grandparents and reluctantly refinished it. I felt like I was changing something that hadn't been changed since she touched it last. It turned out looking better that it ever had and I can just picture my grandmother saying what took you so long you should have done that years ago!! 

Good luck with whatever your decision!


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

if I can have just some days off work then I can git er done


----------



## snowi (Mar 2, 2008)

I have tried cigar ashes with a little water, and a soft cloth.. I have had some success with that. Take your time and don't be to aggressive with it. 

Good luck 

Ralph


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

cigar?

ummmm.... I think tmw's a good day to try some of these people advices, as I'll be heading out to town. i'll post results.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

ok i tried goof off and goo gone - no go, didn't work.
The goof off is quite strong odor.... just a tiny drop and it blows out this smell. 
I'll have to try mineral spirits and cigar ashes. If those don't work I'll have to sand down the ugly black ring and the rest of the platform and re-strain.
Maybe get the finish removed first.


----------

